# Huckabee supports national smoking ban



## Raoul in Colorado

Faux conservative Mike Huckabee supports a national smoking ban:


blogs.usatoday.com/onpolitics/2007/08/huckabee-says-h.html


----------



## rx2010

I don't think his stance on smoking has as much to do with his politics as it does the fact that he's a baptist minister


----------



## brigey

*I realize you provided a link to a site; but unless I am mistaken, it is a blog site where anyone can post anything about anyone. I don't see that happening without people protesting in the streets demanding the ban be lifted. I am not saying you didn't find the post, I am just not sure that I have ever heard Mike Huckabee make that type of statement. Believe me if those words ever come out of his mouth, that will be a sure sign that there will be a long line of people leaving his camp.:2*


----------



## yamaha6000

Huckabee is an embarassment to the Republican party, he is nothing more than a pro-life Democrat, :BS


----------



## ScottishSmoker

yamaha6000 said:


> Huckabee is an embarassment to the Republican party, he is nothing more than a pro-life Democrat, :BS


:tpd:


----------



## preludese111

Huckabee is quite a liberal conservative(ahh, that really makes no sense, but you get the idea). I would say more moderate, but he's more or less an independant. His Fair Tax plan, his healthcare, his stance on things like this, he did raise taxes, etc... The only reason he got ahead of Romney in Iowa is b/c the evangelicals endorsed him and exploited his religion and that Romney's mormon, even though Romney is more conservative on moral issues in politics. We'll see Romeny bounce back up in Iowa if his speech on Thursday about religion in politics goes well.
It doesn't matter that he supports things like that b/c Huckabee will not win the primary. He's got Iowa now, but Romney's got too many early primary states. Romney will squeak out of the primary, assuming things keep going well for him.'
Nice tangent there.:ss


----------



## adsantos13

preludese111 said:


> Romney is more conservative on moral issues in politics


Have you examined Romney's tenure as the Governor of Massachusetts? He was probably the most liberal Republican on the face of the earth and was ardently pro-choice and "liberal" on pretty much every moral issue imaginable (I lived in Mass for several years of his tenure). Coincidentally, now that he's running for president as a Republican hes basically changed every one of his stances on "moral" issues.

Huckabee is 100% pro-life. In one publicized case, he violated federal law by denying funding to a mentally retarded teenager who was raped by her step-father. He also favors a constitutional amendment banning gay marriage, etc. I don't think there is an argument here who is the more conservative when it comes to moral issues.

In terms of smoking bans, unfortunately both sides of the aisle support more and more legislation that delegates our choices as individuals.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

adsantos13 said:


> Have you examined Romney's tenure as the Governor of Massachusetts? He was probably the most liberal Republican on the face of the earth and was ardently pro-choice and "liberal" on pretty much every moral issue imaginable (I lived in Mass for several years of his tenure). Coincidentally, now that he's running for president as a Republican hes basically changed every one of his stances on "moral" issues.


"The most liberal Republican on the face of the earth?"--with the exception of Rudy Giuliani, I guess you mean. Did you see those two going at it on the last debate, two East Coast liberals arguing about who's the liberalest (I didn't, btw, I'm going by the ).

There's a certain guilty pleasure in watching the GOP coalition of "movement" conservatives, corporate fat cats, neo-con war mongers, and Christian fundamentalists tearing itself apart this campaign season. Can anyone imagine any other circumstances in which Huckabee might be considered to have a realistic chance of winning the GOP nomination?


----------



## rumballs

gee, look who's back!


----------



## c2000

Nothing to worry about, Huckabee couldn't get elected dog catcher.. Realistic chance''''''''''''


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## bowlerwa

Go Ron Paul.


----------



## hoax

bowlerwa said:


> Go Ron Paul.


ditto.


----------



## tuneman07

You guys are describing the blurring of the two party system and its failure basically. Everyone running for GOP nomination, except Ron Paul is basically a big government conservative (should be an oxymoron but no one seems to notice). I have been a staunch conservative since a young age and the party has gone the wrong direction with big spending, big government, basically what should be liberal ideas. A real conservative would never want a smoking ban because conservatives used to believe in freedom. I just hope Paul gets elected or we are in for a rough few years here.


----------



## Infin1ty

brigey said:


> *I realize you provided a link to a site; but unless I am mistaken, it is a blog site where anyone can post anything about anyone. I don't see that happening without people protesting in the streets demanding the ban be lifted. I am not saying you didn't find the post, I am just not sure that I have ever heard Mike Huckabee make that type of statement. Believe me if those words ever come out of his mouth, that will be a sure sign that there will be a long line of people leaving his camp.:2*


Actually its a link to USA Today, I believe its their political blog where they post all of the political stories.


----------



## preludese111

adsantos13 said:


> Have you examined Romney's tenure as the Governor of Massachusetts? He was probably the most liberal Republican on the face of the earth and was ardently pro-choice and "liberal" on pretty much every moral issue imaginable (I lived in Mass for several years of his tenure). Coincidentally, now that he's running for president as a Republican hes basically changed every one of his stances on "moral" issues.
> 
> Huckabee is 100% pro-life. In one publicized case, he violated federal law by denying funding to a mentally retarded teenager who was raped by her step-father. He also favors a constitutional amendment banning gay marriage, etc. I don't think there is an argument here who is the more conservative when it comes to moral issues.
> 
> In terms of smoking bans, unfortunately both sides of the aisle support more and more legislation that delegates our choices as individuals.


This is why I don't engage in political discussions online usually.
Saying Romney is the most liberal republican is the most irrational thing I've ever heard:r Absolutely no truth or rationale to that, really.
Romney is the only candidate who actually signed the petition for congress to pass legislation on banning gay marriage and specifically how to define it and he even gave a speech to congress about it. He cut taxes as Gov, he turned around the 3 billion dollar budget deficit in one year and even created a surplus of almost 1 billion, all the while, taxes were cut! Huckabee raised taxes! Romney deputized his police force so they could enforce federal immigration laws. He made sure that illegals couldn't get government aid to colleges, one thing that Huckabee disagrees with. You have no argument on who's further right there overall. It's clear. Romney is pro life. There's no difference between the two on abortion and marriage, but Romney has actually been much more pro-active about the marriage issue. Also, for you to say he's changed every moral issue stance is false. He changed one stance!!! That's far from every... While he was gov, his stance on abortion changed, which was 4 years ago. But, are you saying you've never changed your opinion on such a difficult subject? I've changed my mind about it in the last couple years. Plus, he's not a flip-flopper really, he just changed his mind on a single issue and has since stuck with it. 
BTW, nice input on "Go Ron Paul" guys. I can't think of anybody supporting a guy who said in a debate "there has never been an eminent threat on American soil." Also saying we have to withdraw troops is irrational and probably the worst political idea I've ever heard. Anywho, I usually don't argue politics online for this reason. I'm out. Later:ss Oh yeah, sorry about thread jacking, I guess it could be expected in this kind of thread though.


----------



## mdtaggart

Nice Raoul, now I see why the gauge is so tiny. Stiring up the politics are we?


----------



## icehog3

I can't decide if I am voting for a Turd Sandwich or a Giant Douche.


----------



## SeanGAR

Only one candidate on either side has character: McCain. 

I disagree with many of his policies, but it is clear that he says what he believes, not what pollsters tell him to say (ala Romney, Giuliani, Obama, Clinton & co). 

I don't like any of the candidates ... I'm doing a write in for icehog.


----------



## icehog3

SeanGAR said:


> Only one candidate on either side has character: McCain.
> 
> I disagree with many of his policies, but it is clear that he says what he believes, not what pollsters tell him to say (ala Romney, Giuliani, Obama, Clinton & co).
> 
> I don't like any of the candidates ... I'm doing a write in for icehog.


But I'm already the Prime Minister of Douchebagistan, Sean!! :r


----------



## muziq

icehog3 said:


> I can't decide if I am voting for a Turd Sandwich or a Giant Douche.


:tpd: :r :tpd: :r Thank you, Tom, for the levity. These threads are really starting to crack me up.

So, back to the thread: has anyone actually established that Huckabee would advocate for a national smoking ban? I didn't see a link indicating a direct quote or policy position by the candidate.

Actually, does anyone know of a policy inventory that lists where each candidate stands? I.e. a list of particular issues with a matrix of the candidates and their respective positions? I'd dig on seeing a listing for the national smoking ban (who is yea, who is nay)...


----------



## brigey

Infin1ty said:


> Actually its a link to USA Today, I believe its their political blog where they post all of the political stories.


*USA*Today has a few issues of their own. I listen to the candidates and then I make my decision, not on what others have to say about the candidate. Too often, we hear he said this or that. What I want to know is what has he/she done for this country, to support the constitution. Not how much money can he spend.*

*Nuf said on that subject, back to cigars.:dr*


----------



## adsantos13

preludese111 said:


> This is why I don't engage in political discussions online usually.
> Saying Romney is the most liberal republican is the most irrational thing I've ever heard:r Absolutely no truth or rationale to that, really.
> Romney is the only candidate who actually signed the petition for congress to pass legislation on banning gay marriage and specifically how to define it and he even gave a speech to congress about it. He cut taxes as Gov, he turned around the 3 billion dollar budget deficit in one year and even created a surplus of almost 1 billion, all the while, taxes were cut! Huckabee raised taxes! Romney deputized his police force so they could enforce federal immigration laws. He made sure that illegals couldn't get government aid to colleges, one thing that Huckabee disagrees with. You have no argument on who's further right there overall. It's clear. Romney is pro life. There's no difference between the two on abortion and marriage, but Romney has actually been much more pro-active about the marriage issue. Also, for you to say he's changed every moral issue stance is false. He changed one stance!!! That's far from every... While he was gov, his stance on abortion changed, which was 4 years ago. But, are you saying you've never changed your opinion on such a difficult subject? I've changed my mind about it in the last couple years. Plus, he's not a flip-flopper really, he just changed his mind on a single issue and has since stuck with it.
> BTW, nice input on "Go Ron Paul" guys. I can't think of anybody supporting a guy who said in a debate "there has never been an eminent threat on American soil." Also saying we have to withdraw troops is irrational and probably the worst political idea I've ever heard. Anywho, I usually don't argue politics online for this reason. I'm out. Later:ss Oh yeah, sorry about thread jacking, I guess it could be expected in this kind of thread though.


Fair enough. FWIW I would never vote for Huckabee, nor was I trying to defend him. I am opposed to any candidate who will govern based on "morals" or whose platform is based on divisive social issues. I will stop here as I don't want to start another debate. Anyway, as always :2


----------



## Infin1ty

To be honest, and I'm not saying this to offend anyone, but unless Hillary Clinton gets the nomination I highly doubt a republican will even win anyways.


----------



## Cigary

Just got thru reading some of the answers on here and of course when it comes to politics and religion we all know what happens here,,,everyone has different opinions of their champion or way of life. A candidate espouses what he pretty much knows will get him the most votes,,,which in turn gets him into office. The more money he gets the more media coverage he puts out and that of course means more votes. If you don't believe me why does everyone eat McDonalds when most people know that their food sucks. They spend more than anyone else and therefore get the most attention which is directed at the kids which in turn means we go where the kids point us. 

Mr. Romney is a Mormon,,,ever read what Mormons believe in and not just the surface stuff? Go read it and it will scare you because as they believe they will be living on their own planet. Do I agree with this? Doesn't matter what I believe in as much as what he believes in and that is what scares me. Guess it all depends on who scares me the least among these fruitcakes,,,,probably won't vote again,,,,,,:chk


----------



## adsantos13

Cigary said:


> Guess it all depends on who scares me the least among these fruitcakes


:r Lets end the thread right here....


----------



## dayplanner

If you don't vote for Mike Huckabee Chuck Norris will come over to your house and roundhouse kick you in the face.


----------



## AAlmeter

carbonbased_al said:


> If you don't vote for Mike Huckabee Chuck Norris will come over to your house and roundhouse kick you in the face.


Very true.

Hey, we should talk to Paul about starting a forum just for issues like smoking bans and tobacco legislation. I'm sure he'd be more than willing to set something like that up.


----------



## BillyCigars

carbonbased_al said:


> If you don't vote for Mike Huckabee Chuck Norris will come over to your house and roundhouse kick you in the face.


And will promptly give you one of his Lone Wolf cigars


----------



## dayplanner

BillyCigars said:


> And will promptly give you one of his Lone Wolf cigars


OMG, what's worse? I think i'd rather have a kick to the face over one of those lone wolf dog rockets!


----------



## preludese111

Cigary said:


> Just got thru reading some of the answers on here and of course when it comes to politics and religion we all know what happens here,,,everyone has different opinions of their champion or way of life. A candidate espouses what he pretty much knows will get him the most votes,,,which in turn gets him into office. The more money he gets the more media coverage he puts out and that of course means more votes. If you don't believe me why does everyone eat McDonalds when most people know that their food sucks. They spend more than anyone else and therefore get the most attention which is directed at the kids which in turn means we go where the kids point us.
> 
> Mr. Romney is a Mormon,,,ever read what Mormons believe in and not just the surface stuff? Go read it and it will scare you because as they believe they will be living on their own planet. Do I agree with this? Doesn't matter what I believe in as much as what he believes in and that is what scares me. Guess it all depends on who scares me the least among these fruitcakes,,,,probably won't vote again,,,,,,:chk


Maybe you should watch Romney's speech on "Faith in Politics." Or, read the transcript. It sheds light on the people who care about religion in politics. Not to mention, it was by far the best speech of all the candidates thus far. I understand Mormonism is strange and a little crazy as far as the story goes, but there are 14 mormon congressmen. That's obviously not an issue and Romney's been endorsed by some high-level, well-respected politicians and pretty much all the other candidates commended him on his speech and said it would be wrong for religion to influence votes.. The issues where religion affect politics is the abortion and same-sex marriage. Other than that, I don't get why people care what religion he is. The president isn't a spokesperson for a religion or even a single interest group. If someone were to vote for someone b/c of his/her religion, or against someone b/c of religion, it's the wrong thing to do. People should vote for who is going to do the best job.

BTW, I guess Huckabee's screwed w/ his pardon/parole of the serial rapist and now his advocation of isolating AIDS patients, raising taxes, etc... He's just a fad. I liked him when I met him, but he's headed out of top soon. He doesn't get any money either, so that's a good indicator of his support base.


----------



## jcruse64

preludese111 said:


> Maybe you should watch Romney's speech on "Faith in Politics." Or, read the transcript. It sheds light on the people who care about religion in politics. Not to mention, it was by far the best speech of all the candidates thus far. I understand Mormonism is strange and a little crazy as far as the story goes, but there are 14 mormon congressmen. That's obviously not an issue and Romney's been endorsed by some high-level, well-respected politicians and pretty much all the other candidates commended him on his speech and said it would be wrong for religion to influence votes.. The issues where religion affect politics is the abortion and same-sex marriage. Other than that, I don't get why people care what religion he is. The president isn't a spokesperson for a religion or even a single interest group. If someone were to vote for someone b/c of his/her religion, or against someone b/c of religion, it's the wrong thing to do. People should vote for who is going to do the best job.
> 
> BTW, I guess Huckabee's screwed w/ his pardon/parole of the serial rapist and now his advocation of isolating AIDS patients, raising taxes, etc... He's just a fad. I liked him when I met him, but he's headed out of top soon. He doesn't get any money either, so that's a good indicator of his support base.


Wasn't there a`lot of hub-bub over JFK being a catholic, back in the day?


----------



## Prefy

Raoul in Colordao Why are you on this board?


----------



## icehog3

Prefy said:


> Raoul in Colordao Why are you on this board?


I believe he is a smoker's rights advocate.


----------



## Prefy

icehog3 said:


> I believe he is a smoker's rights advocate.


Why is this in the All Cigar lounge?


----------



## icehog3

Prefy said:


> Why is this in the All Cigar lounge?


Probably more appropriate in the Tobacco Legislation Forum, so I will move it. Frankly, I haven't checked in on it much except to go for some cheap laughs.


----------



## foxtrot7

I think the politicians are shooting themselves (and the rest of america) in the foot. 1/3 of America's tax revenue comes from tobacco taxes. If you eliminate smoking you eliminate 1/3 of Americas tax revenue. Therefore you would have to raise taxes for everyone else by 50%.


----------



## icehog3

foxtrot7 said:


> I think the politicians are shooting themselves (and the rest of america) in the foot. 1/3 of America's tax revenue comes from tobacco taxes. If you eliminate smoking you eliminate 1/3 of Americas tax revenue. Therefore you would have to raise taxes for everyone else by 50%.


I think your numbers are a little off. But I am against any bans too.


----------



## foxtrot7

icehog3 said:


> I think your numbers are a little off. But I am against any bans too.


You are correct my numbers were off. I was comparing the current tobacco tax to year 2000 levels. I also quoted tobacco alone and not tobacco and alchohol (which I am opposed to)

In 2006 the tax revenue generated from alchohol and tobacco was 350 billion

2006 income tax totaled 1.12 trillion 
Still obsurd....the whole thing realy is...according to the good doctor we would only have to cut federal spending to 2000 levels to eliminate federal taxes.


----------



## bowlerwa

yamaha6000 said:


> Huckabee is an embarassment to the Republican party, he is nothing more than a pro-life Democrat, :BS


And pro Gun Rights AKA Second Amend.
I'm Voting for Ron Paul


----------



## StogieDude33

c2000 said:


> Nothing to worry about, Huckabee couldn't get elected dog catcher.. Realistic chance''''''''''''
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


Is it election year for dog catcher too?? Oh man, I better start reading up on the issues.


----------



## smitty

adsantos13 said:


> I am opposed to any candidate who will govern based on "morals" or whose platform is based on divisive social issues.


Agreed. As a registered republican, it pains me to see the candidates so worried about Gay marriage and abortion. Those are moral issues and for my taxes I would prefer the govt not tell me what to do (though I am neither gay nor pregnant).


----------



## mosesbotbol

smitty said:


> Agreed. As a registered republican, it pains me to see the candidates so worried about Gay marriage and abortion. Those are moral issues and for my taxes I would prefer the govt not tell me what to do (though I am neither gay nor pregnant).


:tpd:

Tell me about it. Calling one self a "Republican" does not mean anything. Christian Conservatives have taken over party and have transformed the Republican party into something that it is not. Individual liberty is a thing of the past.


----------



## mosesbotbol

preludese111 said:


> This is why I don't engage in political discussions online usually.
> Saying Romney is the most liberal republican is the most irrational thing I've ever heard:r Absolutely no truth or rationale to that, really.
> Romney is the only candidate who actually signed the petition for congress to pass legislation on banning gay marriage and specifically how to define it and he even gave a speech to congress about it. He cut taxes as Gov, he turned around the 3 billion dollar budget deficit in one year and even created a surplus of almost 1 billion, all the while, taxes were cut! Huckabee raised taxes! Romney deputized his police force so they could enforce federal immigration laws. He made sure that illegals couldn't get government aid to colleges, one thing that Huckabee disagrees with.


He did the gay marriage ban just to get his ducks in line for a presidential run, the same can be said about using the State Police to round up illegals (which did not yield in any deportations). As a Bay Stater, he did not lower taxes, if there was any decrease, he raised fees so high, you can't even Appeal a speeding ticket in MA! I don't know, nor does the new Governor, where this 1 Billion surplus you are mentioning. Everything Romeny does is for appearence.

I did election work for his senate run in the 90's. Do not vote for him if you are a "Jeffersonian Republican".


----------



## PadronMe

smitty said:


> Those are moral issues and for my taxes I would prefer the govt not tell me what to do.


Do you want anarchy?


----------



## Lowcountry Herfer

Amen to Dr. Ron Paul. If you believe in personal freedom and constitutional rights he is the " ONLY " candidate to vote for. Unfortunately the people of this country have grown used to someone telling them how to live.


----------



## mosesbotbol

Lowcountry Herfer said:


> Unfortunately the people of this country have grown used to someone telling them how to live.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## boonedoggle

It doesn't matter who gets the "position"...smoker's days are numbered. 

http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2007/09/26/majority-of-candidates-want-national-smoking-ban/


----------



## IrishCorona

Huckabee Supports a Smoking ban? Big suprise. 

I just picked up my incredible Robinson Arms XCR two days ago and noticed all of this Drama/Controversey about Robinson Arms and the Gun Grabber known as Mitt Romney. I've always known that Romney was a Gun grabbing BS artist. 

Habanos SA is more likely to release a New Cohiba that's the greatest ever and for only $100US per 100 then Ron Paul being able to beat Hillary or Obama.

I refuse to support the Fundmentalist Christian Right Wing movement of Nazi Zealots. Many of whom could give a shit about this country, if shit gets bad they'll just move to Swissland.

EDIT - Ron Paul & Ralph Nader are the only Canidates worth two bits and neither one stand a chance in Hades of winning(especially Nader...lol). Cheers 2 Personal Liberty, Personal Responsibility & Freedom!


----------



## AuburnFan1980

carbonbased_al said:


> If you don't vote for Mike Huckabee Chuck Norris will come over to your house and roundhouse kick you in the face.


I just laughed my @ss off! :r Chuck Norris jokes do well for your ring guage, sir.

JWR:cf


----------



## mitro

Looks like Huckabee is the latest in the long list of presidential candidate flip-floppers:

http://thehill.com/leading-the-news/huckabee-about-face-on-smoking-2008-01-16.html


----------



## dayplanner

mitro said:


> Looks like Huckabee is the latest in the long list of presidential candidate flip-floppers:
> 
> http://thehill.com/leading-the-news/huckabee-about-face-on-smoking-2008-01-16.html


Except in this case, it's good flip flopping. The feds shouldn't impose a nation wide ban, it should be on a state by state basis.

10-1 says Chuck Norris made him change his mind :r


----------



## PadronMe

carbonbased_al said:


> 10-1 says Chuck Norris made him change his mind :r


10-1 Says Chuck Norris threatened to smoke a Lone Wolf in protest of aforementioned ban.


----------



## jafount

Ugh. I've met Chuck too. He's a very low key guy who's not in favor of big government. I know his best friend pretty well, I'll have to give him a piece of my mind! (not that I can afford to give much)


----------



## NCRadioMan

carbonbased_al said:


> Except in this case, it's good flip flopping. The feds shouldn't impose a nation wide ban, it should be on a state by state basis.


But I am afraid, that while he chose to flip and take the correct postion to let people do what they want to do (smoke), that he wouldn't veto a bill like schip. It could still be his stance to let people do what they want but at a higher price. :hn

I do like the Chuck ads.


----------

